# HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung



## xTc (3. September 2008)

*HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Im laufe der Zeit sind immer mehr HD4k-Karten mit alternativen Kühlern aufgetaucht. Nun bringt HIS auch Karten mit eigenständigem Kühlerdesign auf den Markt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ComputerBase

Als Kühler kommt ein weiterentwickelter IceQ3 Kühler zum Einsatz. Dieser Doppelslot-Kühler soll einen Effizienzvorteil von 20% gegenüber den Standardkühlern haben. Die drei Karten unterscheiden sich durch Ihren Namen und Taktraten. Der Kühler ist komplett aus Kupfer und verfügt über zwei Heatpipes. Zusätzlich werden die Speicherbausteine mitgekühlt. 

Die "normale" IceQ4 taktet mit dem Referenztakt von 625MHz (Chip) und 993MHz (Speicher). Die "Turbo-Version" kommt mit 650MHz (Chip) und 993MHz (Speicher) daher. Weiterhin soll es noch eine limitierte Auflage, das "X-Modell" geben. Diese soll dann mit 685MHz (Chip) und 1.100MHz (Speicher) daher kommen. Alle IceQ4-Karten verfügen über 512MB DDR3-Speicher. 

Die Karten sollen für 149, 159 und 179 Euro die Tage in den Handel kommen. Weiterhin ist noch eine 1GB-Version der HD4850 mit Referenztaktraten geplant. Diese soll voraussichtlich auch für 179 Euro in den Handel kommen.

Weitere Informationen und Bilder findet Ihr hier:
HIS: Drei Radeon HD 4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung
HIS IceQ4-Karten im Preisvergleich​


----------



## SteVe (3. September 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Für mich bisher die interessanteste Variante der HD4850. Wenn der Preis noch fällt, könnte ich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft schwach werden. *g*


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Richtig geil aussehen tut sie ja schon mal. Leiser und Kühler als die Standardvariante kann sie ja nur sein. Wenn ich mir ne HD 4850 jemals kaufen sollte, schaue ich mir die mal näher an... 

Die Asus Matrix ist aber auch nice...


----------



## Invain (4. September 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Von HIS IceQ (Turbo) hört man bei anderen Karten aber einfach überdurchschnittlich viele Beschwerden. Da wäre für mich (wenn ich nicht schon eine Singleslot Sapphire hätte) die Matrix die interessantere Alternative.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*



Invain schrieb:


> Von HIS IceQ (Turbo) hört man bei anderen Karten aber einfach überdurchschnittlich viele Beschwerden. Da wäre für mich (wenn ich nicht schon eine Singleslot Sapphire hätte) die Matrix die interessantere Alternative.



Bleibt abzuwarten ob das bei der IceQ4-Serie auch so ist. Ich kenne viele die mit Ihrer HD870 IceQ3 recht zufrieden waren/sind.

Und die Matrix als Alternative - denke eher die wird gut "_teuer_."


Gruß


----------



## Holstentrinker (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Hallo !

Also ich habe die Karte jetzt ca. einen Monat und bin sehr zufrieden .
Habe den Lüfter im CCC auf 50% eingestellt und habe im Idle 41°C und bei Last 60°C - 65°C , dabei ist der Lüfter nicht zu hören .
Spiele wie Crysis , Stalker Clear Sky oder Far Crry2 auf max. flüssig zu spielen. Läuft noch zur Zeit mit einem X2 6000+ ( warte auf den Deneb )

Gruß Peter

Bilder nach dem auspacken 
Graka 1.JPG Graka 2.JPG


----------



## utacat (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

@Holstendrinker

Ich habe auch die His 4850. 
Welchen Treiber benutzt du? 
Treiber von His CD oder Original ATI CCC.


----------



## Holstentrinker (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

hallo utacat

ich habe den 8.10 drauf , von der ATI Seite


----------



## utacat (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Danke.
Muss ich vorher den anderen Treiber deinstallieren?
Hatte das mal gemacht mit einem Drivercleaner und anschliessend war eine Neuinstallation fällig.
Normal installiere ich neue Treiber einfach darüber.


----------



## Holstentrinker (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

also ich hatte auch zuerst den Treiber von der His CD drauf , den habe ich einfach deinstalliert und den 8.10 wieder drauf , und bis jetzt läuft alles perfekt . Drivercleaner benutze ich nicht .


----------



## utacat (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Wie ? Einfach Gerätemanager, Treiber Deinstallieren, Neustart? oder gleich den neuen Treiber drauf?


----------



## Holstentrinker (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Ich mach das immer so : 1.Systemsteuerung , 2.Software , 3.ATI Display Driver entfernen , 
4. Neustart , 5. neuen Treiber installieren , und ich glaube dann nochmal Neustart , fertig .


----------



## utacat (3. November 2008)

*AW: HIS bringt drei Radeon HD4850 mit IceQ4-Kühlung*

Tausend Dank.
Man lernt eben immer was dazu.


----------

